# Maltese Build-a-Bear



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My little granddaughter loves her Build-a-Bear so I went to their website.

Look what I found! I could be in big trouble! My dining room table is covered with toys for her already since she has a birthday three days before Christmas!

http://www.buildabear.com/shop/browsecateg...iteCode=BABW_US


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It's really cute!!!

A friend of mine's daughter got one a couple days ago and she named it Kallie!! It's a Maltipoo though. She said it was VERY popular among the little girls... the hot toy to have. Her daughter is 6.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

On the one hand, I'm glad that my kids are too old for the Build-A-Bear stuff...but on the other it means they are growing up and they will never be babies again. This is our first non-American Girl Christmas in a long time. American Girl has a little white dog that is a Westie, but my girls think it's a maltese. If you haven't looked at American Girl for your granddaughter, you should. They are very well made dolls. My girls always prefered the historical dolls to the dolls of today. They can all wear the same outfits, so even if she likes a modern doll, you can buy the outfits to go along with the stories.

"I could be in big trouble!" COULD BE? I think it's already too late, Marj! With an angel face like hers, how could you possibly say no?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

My dear husband took me in to the Build-a-Bear store on Sunday and wanted to have the Maltipoo made for me ... I almost did it, but then decided against it. I KNOW who would end up with that bear







and it wouldn't be a pretty sight!







I DID like some of the clothes they had though. I may need to sneak back in with Noelle and see if they fit.









Secretly, I really want the new penguin, Mumbles, from Happy Feet!









An interesting thing about the Maltipoo -- our store said they had to change the name of it ... and call it Fluffy White Dog -- they had some 'problems' from calling it a Maltipoo. The young saleswoman didn't know what it was all about. PLEASE tell me it isn't because of "poo" being a part of it's name!!!







We have some mighty strange things here in South Carolina.







Anyone else hear anything about this major news-breaking controversy??


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I saw one of those Maltipoos in the store window of Build-A-Bear in Dallas on Monday...it was really cute!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

The Malti-poo came out of my daughters birthday, so naturally she had to have it. She dresses it in Rex's clothes and she names him "Rexi"


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

That is REALLY ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you think if I built one for ME it would curb my desire for a little girl?????????????????


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> That is REALLY ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you think if I built one for ME it would curb my desire for a little girl?????????????????[/B]


 









NO


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> That is REALLY ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you think if I built one for ME it would curb my desire for a little girl?????????????????[/B]


 <span style="font-family:Comic">I was just thinking the SAME thing!! But then I look at Wookie and thought, naaaaa he wants someone his size to play with that will Woof back to him.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh Darn, I was hoping that might work!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Okay , I will admit - I CONSTANTLY buy myself toys ( too grown up , nahhh !!! ) . Forget the kid - that baby would be coming home with ME !!!! I would also buy ALL of the accessories . Arabella is currently wearing doll clothes - but not build a bear they're too big . Sarah ( who also owns the cabbage patch that came with the maltese purse )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj your a bad girl.







I didn't need to see that, now I will be thinking about getting one for months.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute...........but no toy will replace the real thing girls.....just in case anyone was still wondering.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I saw those maltipoos in Chicago last week.....very cute! My 24 year old daughter has a bear from Build-A-Bear and she changes its clothes based on the holidays.....never too old.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I saw those maltipoos in Chicago last week.....very cute! My 24 year old daughter has a bear from Build-A-Bear and she changes its clothes based on the holidays.....never too old.[/B]


In other words...they come full circle? My 13 year old only wants Juicy Couture for Christmas...clothes, handbag, iPod cover, perfume and even underware!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

the page wont load...







I cant see it!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

That's soooo cute! Wonder if my 21 year old daughter would like one of those







? She's been wishing for a puppy but can't have one because she's away at school.


----------

